# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dashuria që mundi ligjin britanik

## Shijaksi-London

HISTORIA E BEDRI HARIZIT DHE SUSAN GEISLER 

Dashuria që mundi ligjin britanik 

Gruaja angleze ndoqi shqiptarin e riatdhesuar 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra Muhamed VELIU Gazeta Shqiptare


Kur Susan Geisler dhe Bedri Harizi vunë këmbë në aeroportin e Heathrow-t të enjten mbrëma nuk mund të mos çuditeshin nga ajo mirëseardhje zhurmëmadhe gazeta-rësh, që mezi ç'prisnin të përcillnin publikisht një telenovelë shqiptaro-angleze. Blicet e aparatëve feksën për momente të tëra. "Nuk mund ta besoja se do ishim sërish bashkë deri në momentin kur avioni preku Heathrow-n", ka thënë e përlotur Susan Geisler, ndërsa shqiptari në krah të saj nuk ngurroi ta përqafojë e ta puthë, gjithashtu i përlotur, pa mundur të thotë asnjë fjalë për mikrofonët që iu uruan kthimin. Kështu u rrëfye epilogu i një historie që pushtoi mediat angleze, në kohën që çifti rrekej me dokumentet e ribashkimit qindra kilometra larg ishullit britanik.

***
Bedri Harizi 49 vjeç me të zbritur nga kamioni që e solli në Angli ilegalisht në janar 2000, kërkoi azil pranë zyrave të Home Office. Mori një dokument identifikimi si të gjithë emigrantët dhe u dërgua në një hotel në qytezën Teignmouth, pranë qytetit Devon. Por qenë të paktë muajt e vetmisë. Rreth të 50-ve, por burrë mbajtur e i pashëm, ai u njoh me Susan Geisler, një angleze 34 vjeçare, që pak muaj më pas do t'i betohej në altar në një ceremoni të thjeshtë martesore shtatorin e po atij viti. Anglezja nënshkroi Susan Geisler Harizi.

***
Gjithçka ecte fjollë edhe pas muajit të mjaltit, edhe kur çifti filloi me planet e të ardhmes me një biznes në bregdet dhe do kish vazhduar kësisoj sikur pas tri vjetësh Ministria e Emigracionit të mos kujtohej për shqiptarin pa dokumente. Kërkesa për azil iu refuzua, pavarësisht martesës me një shtetase angleze. Susan ishte optimiste për të qëndruar në Angli me bashkëshortin, por kjo dëshirë e saj e mirë nuk mjaftoi që gjërat të ecnin sipas planeve. Megjithatë Bedriu vazhdoi ta ndihmonte Susan në mbarëvajtjen e barit buzë detit, "Bow Windows Café" deri në momentin kur u shoqërua për në aeroport.

***
E ndërsa Bedriu mbërriti në Rinas, anglezja i tha mirupafshim gjithashtu strehëzës së tyre në bregdet. Mbylli lokalin dhe paketoi bagazhet. Në pak ditë qe pranë tij dhe familjes shqiptare të bashkëshortit. Siç rrëfyen më vonë, ata planifikonin të kalonin pushimet verore në Shqipëri dhe këto të dimrit, krejt të paparashikuara, të ftohta dhe pa dritë, do të ngjanin me ngjarjet e faqeve të "Dashuri në kohërat e kolerës". Aty rifilluan përpjekjet e Susan për 10 javë rresht, kur mbërriti lajmi i mirë se ata mund të ktheheshin sërish, këtë herë pa iu trembur habereve të "Home Office". Një vizë në pasaportën e Bedriut u ka dhënë fund ditëve në Shqipëri, veçse për momentin. Se çifti planifikon për t'u kthyer prapë aty nga vera për t'i shijuar vërtet pushimet shqiptare.

***
"Unë nuk u martova me Bedriun të jetoja e ndarë nga ai. Nuk hezitova të bashkohem me të sa më shpejt të ishte e mundur", qenë fjalët e para të Susan për gazetarët, pasi zbritën qetësisht shkallët e avionit. Mësuan vetëm kur u gjendën para kamerave në aeroportin e Heathrow-t se "telenovela" e tyre kishte ngjallur interes në media, ndërkohë që ata s'ishin. "Home Office e lejoi atë të rikthehej me mua pasi ju dha një vizë (spouse's visa,) por gjithmonë ne ishim të pasigurtë" ka vazhduar ajo. "Vetëm tani e besoj se ne jemi prapë bashkë", përfundoi Susan. Telenovela ish në të mbaruar. Ata lanë aeroportin për t'iu drejtuar shtëpisëz së tyre në Devon dhe barit të vogël buzë detit


Banorët e Teignmouth, peticion kundër riatdhesimit të shqiptarit 

Bow windows Café", një lokal i vogël në bregdetin e Teignmouth, u shndërrua në një "zyrë avokatie" në kohën që përgatitej largimi i Bedri Harizit nga Anglia. Bisedat e zakonshme, ndërsa rrufiteshin filxhanët me çaj e kafe, u harruan. Se bari, që përfaqësonte biznesin e bashkëshortëve Harizi, ishte prej kohësh një folezë bisedash e klientëve besnikë, miq të pronarëve. Që nuk mund të mos u gjendeshin pranë në ditët e trazuara të martesës. Dhe nuk bëhet fjalë vetëm për këtë rreth të ngushtë klientësh. Solidariteti do përfshinte një pjesë të mirë të Teignmouth-it. Aq sa banorët e kësaj qyteze pranë Devonit, shumica të njohur mes tyre, siç ndodh rëndom në qytetet e vogla, vendosën të mblidheshin një mbrëmje. Nënshkruan të gjithë një peticion për të protestuar kundër riatdhesimit të shqiptarit Bedri Harizi. Por përpjekjet e tyre qenë pa rezultat. Bedriu do kthehej në Shqipëri dhe do duheshin të tjera përçapje për rikthimin në Teignmouth, për të rifilluar bisedat mes miqsh dhe filxhanëve të çajit.

----------


## Living in Vain

interesante!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

